# Ballet Flats, Clogs?



## Christina Victoria (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm currently looking for a new, cute pair of either Ballet Flats or Clogs.  Post your favorites, and a link if applicable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks, loves.

<3 Christina


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Nov 7, 2005)

I love J Crew suede ballet flats.  They're gorgeous, and you can often find them on eBay for less


----------



## midnightlouise (Nov 8, 2005)

For higher end ballet flats I agree with smburton, J Crew has some really nice ones. For inexpensive ones I got a cute pair at Target believe it or not lol! 
In clogs did you want the kind with the heel or the flat soled ones? If you want the flat soles, I swear by Birkenstock Boston clogs.  I have 2 pair & I wear them constantly.  I also have a nice pair of wool Haflingers that are really comfy.  
http://www.clogsonline.com/IBS/Simpl...-id/42823.html 

Good luck in your search!


----------



## so_siqqq (Nov 8, 2005)

Well since your from MA I would most def. go to Thom Brown on Newbury St. It's kind of near Urban Outfitters. But yeah Thom Brown has really cute flats and heels.


----------



## mel0622 (Nov 8, 2005)

i love ballet flats! i only have two from aldo but i wear them to death! lol.


----------



## chelssea (Dec 1, 2005)

cute ballet flats at target for $14


----------



## sallytheragdol (Dec 12, 2005)

If you like clogs you NEED a pair of Dansko professionals...the best thing I ever did for my feet.


----------



## sephirias (Dec 20, 2005)

i adore old navy sequinned flats. have 3 of them and the gold ones are the best!


----------



## scarlett*98 (Dec 29, 2005)

I agree with the old navy flats.  They are really cute.  The ones at target are great too.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

Agree with old navy.


----------



## chloechoo (Mar 19, 2006)

Steve Madden makes some cute ballet flats too. I am not too sure on the comfy factor though


----------

